

Coolest College Courses - muimui
http://www.rasmussen.edu/articles/the-coolest-college-courses.asp

======
Tangurena
One class I actually took was called "Women, Witches and Healing" which was
about the history of healing practitioners in Europe.
[http://www.fau.edu/academic/registrar/09-10_catalog/nursingD...](http://www.fau.edu/academic/registrar/09-10_catalog/nursingDES.html)

While this list sounds moderately interesting, very few of the classes appeal
to me. Heck, there's a community college in KS that offers a class in welding
with thermite. That sounds way cool, even though I'd never do it (it was part
of their railroad curriculum). And dozens of land grant colleges offer classes
in beekeeping, Another thing that this city dweller would never be able to do.

------
khafra
For decades, I've heard "underwater basket weaving" used as a metonym for
useless, transcript-padding courses; I hadn't realized it actually existed.
Perhaps if the title were taught more literally, and combined with SCUBA
certification, it would catch on among hackers.

